# Luthier's chisels



## kcrandy

Very interesting web site, too.


----------



## docholladay

I love those handles. Yes they will roll around on you, but they feel so good in the hand.


----------



## rdwile

I also have this chisel and it is the only thing small enough to get into tiny grooves or tight corners. Other manufacturers should make one this small. While it says 3 mm, it is noticeably smaller than the other 1/8" chisels I have.


----------



## herrbutzie

I am a luthier http://cbalynguitars.com.

I bought the entire set of chisels and carvers from Bill Lewis Music in Vancouver, BC in 1973. Still using every one , superb chisels the only others comparable are the handmade japaense blue chisels you can find @ Japanwoodworker,com 
Bill Lewis was getting very ill and in 1977 he sold his luthier supply company, the buyers moved all of jis stock to Healdsburg, Ca and named it Luthiers Mercantiel LMI is one of the best companies to deal with


----------

